# Removing Scratches On Thule Roof Box?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Are there any products/techniques for cleaning up scuffs & scratches on a roof box?

Ive just had a Thule Atlantis roof box delivered via ebay and it has some scuffs & scratches. Im guessing with it being plastic theres not much I can do about them? I can take some photos if it helps, but heres what my box looks like...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Be careful paint very very thin and soft hand only , speak with trying to sort mine the wife scraped on garage door


----------

